

Why React Native won't work - formeriosdev
http://rexstjohn.com/is-react-native-cross-platform-snake-oil/

======
skygazer
It seems the entire blog post is based on a misunderstanding of React Native's
goals.

I don't think the point of React Native has anything to do with building a
common UI across different platforms. In fact, they admit you'll need to build
the UI separately for each platform. They're basically just exposing native
components for manipulation in a React-like way, so beyond having an
opportunity to make the UI in a platform specific way, there's actually an
obligation to do so.

